# 1 WEEK MAD SALE @ VAPEKING



## Gizmo (13/7/15)

JIMMY THE JUICE MAN R170
STASH R170

TERMINATOR MOD R300
APC MOD R300
ABS MOD R300
DIMITRI MOD R300


----------



## Festival Panda (13/7/15)

Is this at all the stores or online only??


----------



## Gizmo (13/7/15)

All stores.


----------



## Festival Panda (13/7/15)

great


----------



## Chris du Toit (13/7/15)

Whoo hoo... do you have 18650 batteries in stock for the APC?


----------



## Gizmo (13/7/15)

Only 2500mah in Stock currently. Rest will be restocked end of the week 

Sent from my SM-N910H using Tapatalk


----------

